
GPT3, Centaur Chess, and Human Exceptionalism - probe
https://parthchopra.substack.com/p/gpt3-centaur-chess-and-human-exceptionalism
======
PodCurator
"Just like we sometimes buy pottery b/c it is handmade, will we will one day
prefer writing that is also “human made”?"

I wonder what the role of cryptography will be to manage authenticity moving
forward. Or if the prompts and seeded data become the "true creative art form"

GPT3 may be showing how "shallow" our human writing is, but I do think the
real value of writing is to get someone else to do something (ex. writing a
company memo to rally and encourage going after an opportunity). It doesn't
seem far to when a human just provides intent and the AI may generate writing
to best convince people to follow it. The real scary (or at least paradigm
shifting) part will be, as you mentioned, when intent is no longer ours

